# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] recuperer l'adresse url d'une page

## lcoder

bonjour,
je chercher a recuperer dans une variable l'adresse url d'une page complete avec les variables quelle contient
par ex : url?var1=val1&var2=val2

je sais qu'on peut recuperer l'url sans les variables mais a ne me convient pas dans ce cas ...

merci par avance,

----------


## yolepro

> je sais qu'on peut recuperer l'url sans les variables mais a ne me convient pas dans ce cas ...


Comment fait tu cela?

Mais surtout de quel type d'URL tu parles (l'url de ton serveur, une url distante??).

Pour rcuperer les parametres de ton serveur il suffit de les rcuprer dans l'objet request.

----------


## lcoder

pour recuperer l'url je sais que je peut utiliser

String urlpage = request.getRequestURL().toString();

mais les variables a la fin de l'url ne sont pas recuperer ...

et j ai besoin de tout recuperer car je ne peut par recuperer les variables autrement ...

|--------------------------------------------------|
|    |--------------------------|                           |
|    |  banniere     avec lien       |                          |          
|    |--------------------------|
|                                           page web              |
|--------------------------------------------------|

je m explique je des pages web ... dans les pages je fait un include de ma banniere ... et ma banniere contient des liens ... pour la plupart des liens je n ai pas probleme la page est fixe ...
mon probleme concerne le changement de langue... il y a un lien par langue dans la banniere et je souhaite que par un clic la page en cours change de langue... par le changement d'une valeur dans dans l url ... ca fonctionne pour les page dans lesquels il n ya pas de variable dans l'url... mais pas dans le cas contraire ... sans les variables les pages sont differentes ...

je ne sais pas si c'est clair ... 
donc mon objectif est de recuperer l'url complete variable comprise ...
et modifier la valeur de la variable ...

a moins que vous ayez une autre solution ...

merci

----------

